

Show HN: Phonestagram – photos filters and sharing using MMS, Nodejs and Socket.io - crabasa
https://github.com/crtr0/phonestagram

======
untog
This is cool. Another interesting implementation is one that runs in the
browser and applies filters to locally captured images using the Canvas API.
Here's an example:

[http://www.noupe.com/development/howto-build-an-instagram-
cl...](http://www.noupe.com/development/howto-build-an-instagram-clone-with-
html5-76833.html)

That really fascinates me because we now have access to taking photos, reading
in the raw data and manipulating it without sending a single byte to the
server.

~~~
crabasa
Author here. This application uses CamanJS [1] which depends on Node-Canvas
[2], a Node implementation of the Canvas API. So all the cool things you can
do with Canvas in the browser you can also do on the server side.

But I see your point. Love what you can do in the browser these days.

[1] [http://camanjs.com/](http://camanjs.com/)

[2] [https://github.com/Automattic/node-
canvas](https://github.com/Automattic/node-canvas)

